# Australian PR - Occupational ceiling of 2017-18



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Any one have idea of release of Australian PR occupational ceiling for year 2017-18 ?


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

No One has answer for this..all we need to do at this time is to wait patiently..

Looks like it will be out on July1st or before!!


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> No One has answer for this..all we need to do at this time is to wait patiently..
> 
> Looks like it will be out on July1st or before!!


Yes, last year it was released on 23rd June.
Please keep this thread updated if someone get the information on it.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Still nothing I guess on the updated list of 2017-18 I really wonder why they are taking so long this time or may be it happens every year it's just that we r getting impatient...dnt know really what's waiting for us&#55357;&#56880;


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Still nothing I guess on the updated list of 2017-18 I really wonder why they are taking so long this time or may be it happens every year it's just that we r getting impatient...dnt know really what's waiting for us��


it got delayed by few days already than last year..

I am waiting as well, I need to get my skills assessed before even I can file EOI. 
My occupation is flagged, so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

US2AUS86 said:


> it got delayed by few days already than last year..
> 
> I am waiting as well, I need to get my skills assessed before even I can file EOI.
> My occupation is flagged, so keeping my fingers crossed.


My husband's occupation is flagged as well as its a caveat occupation now.
It's 233513 plant & production engineer so m really worried what's coming..


----------



## US2AUS86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jiju said:


> My husband's occupation is flagged as well as its a caveat occupation now.
> It's 233513 plant & production engineer so m really worried what's coming..


Yes 233513 and 233511 ( My job Code) are caveat occupations. I am in the same boat as well.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Still no update.......


----------



## vikas.kaushik85 (Jun 24, 2017)

some news...not sure if this is legit.

IMMIGRATION NEWS ALERT - Your one stop summary of key changes expected for 1 July - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


----------



## jaisonjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

Any idea about Software engineer status.?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> some news...not sure if this is legit.
> 
> IMMIGRATION NEWS ALERT - Your one stop summary of key changes expected for 1 July - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


Migration Alliance is the membership organisation for migration agents, so it would be legit.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> some news...not sure if this is legit.
> 
> IMMIGRATION NEWS ALERT - Your one stop summary of key changes expected for 1 July - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


It does not talk about occupational ceiling !!

Not sure what would be new ceiling for software engineering :smile:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> It does not talk about occupational ceiling !!
> 
> Not sure what would be new ceiling for software engineering :smile:


Buddy with 60 points one does not stand a chance in Software engineer category. I am waiting for the past one and half years.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Buddy with 60 points one does not stand a chance in Software engineer category. I am waiting for the past one and half years.
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K



what about having 65 points ?


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> what about having 65 points ?


with 65 chances are more to get in 5-8 months time frame


----------



## jamarnath (Jul 11, 2016)

5-8 months, does it refer to EOI or total Visa process. I have friends with 65 points who have got Invite within Max3 months and Visa for few in 3 months after submitting documents and couple of people have not received Visa yet (more than 7 months) after submitting the documents


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jamarnath said:


> 5-8 months, does it refer to EOI or total Visa process. I have friends with 65 points who have got Invite within Max3 months and Visa for few in 3 months after submitting documents and couple of people have not received Visa yet (more than 7 months) after submitting the documents


5-8 months EOI to invite not Visa grant.

But you may get invite this July 12 too if they clear all the backlog and invite 400+ people. So, it all varies. Wait till July 12 and we will all know.

If you want faster visa, then submit complete applications for a direct grant.


----------



## Sachin24 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Jamanath. DId you get invitaion. Our case is quite similar.

ANZSCO Code: 233913 Biomedical Engineer
EA MSA : 06 April 2017
PTE-A: L 90, R 83, S 89, W 90 : 14 June 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points/NSW 70 points : 18 June 2017
Invitation Received: 
VISA Lodged:


----------



## sazam (Mar 27, 2017)

any news regarding occupation ceiling...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sazam said:


> any news regarding occupation ceiling...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Did you check on DIBP website?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Got this from a whatsapp group. Lets hope it happens to be true!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## apskapoor (Jul 28, 2017)

EOI Submission : 3-4-2017

SOL - 263111- Computer Network and System Analyst
Subclass 189- 60 points
subclass 190( NSW)- 65 points

Can anyone please confirm when can one expect ITA with 65 points under subclass 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apskapoor said:


> EOI Submission : 3-4-2017
> 
> SOL - 263111- Computer Network and System Analyst
> Subclass 189- 60 points
> ...


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have to apply and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## koko_drs (Jan 1, 2017)

apskapoor said:


> EOI Submission : 3-4-2017
> 
> SOL - 263111- Computer Network and System Analyst
> Subclass 189- 60 points
> ...


Dear apskapoor,

I'm really very interested to know updates about your case ..
Please I'll really appreciate if you let us know what happened with you ..ray2:


----------



## apskapoor (Jul 28, 2017)

Dear Koko,

I am waiting since the only chance is with the state nomination. I am hoping things may click by December


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

apskapoor said:


> EOI Submission : 3-4-2017
> 
> SOL - 263111- Computer Network and System Analyst
> Subclass 189- 60 points
> ...





koko_drs said:


> Dear apskapoor,
> 
> I'm really very interested to know updates about your case ..
> Please I'll really appreciate if you let us know what happened with you ..ray2:


You will not get NSW 190 if you don't qualify for 189 either as NSW will invite at minimum cut-off points with Superior English, so 65+5 .

You only chance is any state but NSW. Other state will invite you at 55+5 if you can fulfill their requirements.


----------

